# Is he really an ex army ranger?



## Justagirl (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks in advance for the help. 

I have been dating an american who has told me many stories of his career in the army. Something he said the other day did not sit right with me, so i went to the DoD online search to see what i can find. 

The only record found was him serving from 82 - 85. So i approached him and asked how thats possible. 

He said that he was part of the 3rd battilion (please forgive me if i do not use the correct terminology, no disrespect meant at all ) and that they are so “special” it wouldnt show on the DoD search. 

So i asked him for his DD214. The DD214 would have that information wouldnt it?

Thanks again! Honestly appreciate the help as i feel like im being played.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 20, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> and that they are so “special” it wouldn't show on the DoD search.


LOL

I should just lock this now.


----------



## Justagirl (Apr 20, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LOL
> 
> I should just lock this now.


Lol why? I can just leave. I dont want to cause yall any issues.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 20, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> Lol why? I can just leave. I dont want to cause yall any issues.


No, you are fine. 

What I quoted is usually code for, "I'm full of shit".


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 20, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> Lol why? I can just leave. I dont want to cause yall any issues.


Definitely not directed at you- but you just pegged literally everyone’s ‘this is nonsense meter’ at full travel.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh, he’s special all alright....run far away from him justagirl


----------



## Justagirl (Apr 20, 2020)

No offence taken. I am feeling it myself. 

Im really hoping for confirmation that the info would be on the DoD search.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2020)

For perspective, being assigned to Delta will show on a DD-214.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 21, 2020)

Well my husband did 6 years in 3rd Batt, it's on his DD214 so...


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2020)

@Justagirl, I won't pretend to know what's going on in your headspace, but allow me to relate:

This board was taken in by a poser, a con, in an elaborate scheme that took us months to sort out...and that was only after he outed himself. He was good, we had our doubts at times, but his leaky ship held together until he punched a hole in it on Facebook. We collapsed his whole world in a few days, but it still stings a bit.

We have had members arrive here like you, some who stuck around, that were conned by someone. It happens.

I started a thread about dealing with posers based upon my experiences with a high school math teacher 30 years ago. To this day people won't speak to me because I outed their "favorite" teacher years after he'd passed. 

Being taken in by a liar, poser, con is nothing new, so don't beat yourself up. Do what you want, but I'd GTFO of that relationship. The lies won't stop.

Good luck.


----------



## Justagirl (Apr 21, 2020)

I appreciate the help everyone, thank you. I really did figure he was bullshitting me as soon as i did the DoD search. 

He is telling me his service with the 3rd wont show on his DD214, so confirmation that it will show is helpful. He is supposed to “find” his DD214 after work today, i am already prepared for it to go “missing.” 

I am not very knowledgeable when it comes to these kind of things, especially regarding our different countries, but i still knew something was fishy. 

Im glad i found yall.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 21, 2020)

If you are so doubtful of his bonafides that you're asking for him to provide you a DD-214, you already know the answer to your real question; "should I stay in a long-term relationship with this man".

For a Canuck, you seem impressvely educated in the ways of the American military; DD-214, DOD online search, etc.  Hell, I was in the Marines for 23 years and I don't know how to do a "DOD online search".


----------



## Justagirl (Apr 21, 2020)

0699 said:


> If you are so doubtful of his bonafides that you're asking for him to provide you a DD-214, you already know the answer to your real question; "should I stay in a long-term relationship with this man".
> 
> For a Canuck, you seem impressvely educated in the ways of the American military; DD-214, DOD online search, etc.  Hell, I was in the Marines for 23 years and I don't know how to do a "DOD online search".



Google. Just a googler lol but thanks


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 21, 2020)

Even if he is legit, hanging one’s hat on events from 30+ years ago is a damn shame.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 21, 2020)

RustyShackleford said:


> Even if he is legit, hanging one’s hat on events from 30+ years ago is a damn shame.



What are you talking about? The 80's was just 20 years ago. Oh wait. Crap we're getting old.


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 21, 2020)

If memory serves me, the 3rd Ranger Battalion was formed in 1984, along with the Regimental HQ...as I recall (a close friend was one of the company commanders), they didn't complete their certification until early 1985...


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> If memory serves me, the 3rd Ranger Battalion was formed in 1984, along with the Regimental HQ...as I recall (a close friend was one of the company commanders), they didn't complete their certification until early 1985...



That's a great catch! Even my history nerd/ useless trivia self missed that.


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 21, 2020)

AWP said:


> That's a great catch! Even my history nerd/ useless trivia self missed that.


There's no substitute for being there...I was assigned to the Infantry school at the time...


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 21, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> I appreciate the help everyone, thank you. I really did figure he was bullshitting me as soon as i did the DoD search.
> 
> He is telling me his service with the 3rd wont show on his DD214, so confirmation that it will show is helpful. He is supposed to “find” his DD214 after work today, i am already prepared for it to go “missing.”
> 
> ...



Everything he did or did not do in terms of what units will show up. Claiming otherwise being deceptive. 

Its not hard to get a dd214, or order a replacement copy.

My friendly advice is move on.


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 21, 2020)

RustyShackleford said:


> Even if he is legit, hanging one’s hat on events from 30+ years ago is a damn shame.


Ahem....I resemble that remark...


----------



## Justagirl (Apr 21, 2020)

He 


Steve1839 said:


> If memory serves me, the 3rd Ranger Battalion was formed in 1984, along with the Regimental HQ...as I recall (a close friend was one of the company commanders), they didn't complete their certification until early 1985...



He told me he didnt join the 3rd until after his first stint in the army. So he left in 85, and joined the 3rd a couple years later. Is that not possible?

I also just recalled that he told me he was a ranger-sniper. Will that be stated on his dd214?

I honestly realize hes trying to play games with me, but the more proof i have the better i will feel. 

Thanks again all!


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd just cut bait and not worry about it any more.  There's no real upside.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 21, 2020)

@Justagirl as most of us already have a good feeling that this guy is full of shit. I suggest that you contact Stolen Valour Canada.  They can research his claims more extensively.  Also, I'd cut ties with him and move on.

Report a Poser


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 21, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> He told me he didnt join the 3rd until after his first stint in the army. So he left in 85, and joined the 3rd a couple years later. Is that not possible?
> I also just recalled that he told me he was a ranger-sniper. Will that be stated on his dd214?


I had a break in service, reenlisted later for a Special Forces assignment, so yes, it is possible...DD214s are not always completely accurate, so it is not unusual for things to be omitted...it took me 15 years to get mine corrected after I retired, but usually, a DD214 will show almost all schooling and qualifications...


----------



## 0699 (Apr 21, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> I also just recalled that *he told me he was a ranger-sniper*. Will that be stated on his dd214?


Does that impress you? I have yet to find a woman interested in all that stuff.

Even my own wife could care less; she makes me keep all my doodads in the library.


----------



## Justagirl (Apr 21, 2020)

I am definitely on the “cut ties” with him path. 


0699 said:


> Does that impress you? I have yet to find a woman interested in all that stuff.
> 
> Even my own wife could care less; she makes me keep all my doodads in the library.


 

Honestly? No. I think hes just been using the story for so long, that he thinks it impresses people.


----------



## Justagirl (Apr 21, 2020)

You all are definitely helping me with some concrete ways to prove he is lying.

On a side note, he tried to send me a picture of a hat  last night as his proof that he was in the 3rd. I googled and that patch could be bought anywhere. (I tried to upload the pic here, but having issues. )


----------



## Justagirl (Apr 21, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> @Justagirl as most of us already have a good feeling that this guy is full of shit. I suggest that you contact Stolen Valour Canada.  They can research his claims more extensively.  Also, I'd cut ties with him and move on.
> 
> Report a Poser



Report an American to the Canadian stolen valor site?


----------



## Justagirl (Apr 21, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> @Justagirl as most of us already have a good feeling that this guy is full of shit. I suggest that you contact Stolen Valour Canada.  They can research his claims more extensively.  Also, I'd cut ties with him and move on.
> 
> Report a Poser



Report an American to the Canadian stolen valor site?


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 21, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> Report an American to the Canadian stolen valor site?



Yes


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 21, 2020)

Here's the thing... Regardless of the answer here (a resounding "no"), you obviously have trust issues with this guy.

I'm sure this isn't the only thing about him that you're questioning.  So, who cares about proving a lie?  What's the point?   The bigger issue is that you can't ever have a healthy relationship if there is no trust and it sounds like you have none.  Don't waste time, move on.  Other fish in the sea and all that.


----------



## Justagirl (Apr 21, 2020)

Just had a bit of hope i was wrong🤷‍♀️ 

But you are totally right. And i truly believe he is lying. I did before i even came here. There can be no trust after that. 

I wish i could give yall a big canuck hug. Thanks for helping a total stranger :)


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 21, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> Just had a bit of hope i was wrong🤷‍♀️
> 
> But you are totally right. And i truly believe he is lying. I did before i even came here. There can be no trust after that.
> 
> I wish i could give yall a big canuck hug. Thanks for helping a total stranger :)



You're welcome. Good luck and steer clear of bad actors.

I like Canada. Friendly people.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 21, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> I like Canada. Friendly people.


Even though they talk funny, eh.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 21, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> Report an American to the Canadian stolen valor site?



If he is in Canada as well?  Even if he isn't both the Canadian and American Stolen Valour teams work together at time's.


----------



## Justagirl (Apr 21, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> If he is in Canada as well?  Even if he isn't both the Canadian and American Stolen Valour teams work together at time's.


He is in usa still.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 21, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> He is in usa still.



Contact the site I gave you and they'll forward it to the appropriate organization.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 22, 2020)

I wish you the best of luck, and to echo what others have said....when you exit the Military, it is drilled into your brain from day 0 to keep your DD 214 safe, like behind your AK-47 that no one knows about in your kitchen wall behind the Oven wall.  IF someone cannot produce it within a few days, you have a right to be cautious.  At the same time, if someone is from a special unit, give them a little breathing room to open up to you.  They shouldn't say anything to start off with about it but if they do, give them time.  Like others have said I've heard huge horror stories about guys trying to get a single AAM added, and a school that took decades.  I can imagine your frustration, be patient but be vigilant.

Good Luck!

*EDIT!  Removed DD214 and any instance of Photoshop, also spellchecked it!*


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 22, 2020)

applies to dating as well:


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> applies to dating as well:


SAP/compartmented: “I worked!”


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2020)

In other news, I'm going to introduce @SpongeBob*24 to this thing called spellcheck...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 22, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Bottom line, if you can't Photoshop a good DD214, then are you worth dating?  That is the real question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I f-ing hate you @SpongeBob*24

#AsIfVettingIsn’tAlreadyComplicatedEnough!


----------



## digrar (Apr 23, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> He is in usa still.



He's not a truck driving author by any chance?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 23, 2020)

I actually read this thread...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 23, 2020)

AWP said:


> In other news, I'm going to introduce @SpongeBob*24 to this thing called spellcheck...





Ooh-Rah said:


> I f-ing hate you @SpongeBob*24
> 
> #AsIfVettingIsn’tAlreadyComplicatedEnough!



I suck at life.  Fixed it for ya!


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 23, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I suck at life.  Fixed it for ya!



You don't suck at life, you're just not very good at it.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> applies to dating as well:


Lately it's unfortunately been more like, "Hello CNN? Got something for you." I don't think it's DOD doing the leaking though.


----------



## AWP (Apr 23, 2020)

Everyone who posted: you're in before the lock.
@Justagirl, feel free to stick around. You aren't the first with this problem and you won't be the last. I think the board has spoken with respect to his claims.
(Hint: he's lying and you should run away)
Cheers everyone!


----------

